# Crayfish Eggs Emergency!



## AniBudgie (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, my crayfish has had her eggs beneath her tail for about two or three weeks. I checked her out today, and a bunch of her eggs detached, and are now either floating or laying at the bottom of the aquarium.

My question is this, will the eggs still hatch? If not, is there anyway I can save them? I feel so sorry that this has happened, and I really hope I can save these lives. There is about 15 detached by accident.

Thanks so much for any help.

AniBudgie


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Dont know much about crayfish. Are they the ones u can eat?


----------



## AniBudgie (Sep 3, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Dont know much about crayfish. Are they the ones u can eat?


Dunno, we got 'em from a pet store like last year.


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

yes they will still hatch just make sure the ph is right because eggs are extremely delicate and if the ph isnt right they either wont hatch or they will hatch and be deformed. in any case some will probrably be deformed anyway and you should kill them immediately although it sounds cruel it is a lot less cruel then letting them live. hope this helps


----------

